# POc Omne Air SPIN AVIP



## lightning33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking at the Poc Omne Air SPIN, specifically in the orange/AVIP colorway. Reviews are limited. Thoughts on helmet and color scheme?

Side question: what is the consensus on picking helmet color?


----------

